# Your biggest achievement



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 5, 2009)

What's your biggest video game achievement? No, this doesn't mean when you won the watermelon seed spitting contest and Camp Morningwood, it means when you got 50 headshots in a game or something along those lines.

Personally, it may seem a little stupid, but mine is getting 107% completion on Spyro 3. I loved that game SO much and got every single egg, gem, whatever, including the bonus world. It took a while, but I did it!


----------



## Hardkaare (Aug 5, 2009)

Hmm nothing big lol
the only thing i can remember of is my 99cooking in runescape.


----------



## asdf (Aug 5, 2009)

It may seem sad, but I think my greatest is getting all 150 stars in SM64DS. Either that or all 120 in SMG.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 5, 2009)

asdf said:
			
		

> It may seem sad, but I think my greatest is getting all 150 stars in SM64DS. Either that or all 120 in SMG.



+1 on the SMG one, I did that too. I'm like halfway through the game with Luigi, but I just got bored of replaying the same levels.


----------



## asdf (Aug 5, 2009)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> asdf said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm about 30 stars into Luigi and I quit because A: I don't want to do that all over again for 1 extra level, B: I don't want to do any of the Daredevil stages ever again, and C: Luigi's Purple Coins was hard enough the first time.


----------



## xcalibur (Aug 5, 2009)

Getting the Mile High Club achievement on 360.


----------



## NeSchn (Aug 5, 2009)

Getting 99 firemaking in RuneScape, or beating Metroid: Zero Mission for GBA in 1hour and 27minutes


----------



## Law (Aug 5, 2009)

Currently having all of the TF2 unlocks through milestone achievements, until the Soldier update rolls around that is.


----------



## Joe88 (Aug 6, 2009)

Little Rocket Man
The One Free Bullet


----------



## mrfatso (Aug 6, 2009)

i guess playing legit on GBA: castlevania aria of sorrow and getting all of the souls, 60% of them without soul eater ring i guess

and o, getting full data on DS: castlevania order of elcessia, getting the summons to level 3, and all of the gyphs and items (just everything that is possible).

and i guess training to level 183 on maplestory with a hero class, none of those fancy a-o-e characters even if it is on a private server, i am still proud of this


----------



## Joe88 (Aug 6, 2009)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Personally, it may seem a little stupid, but mine is getting 107% completion on Spyro 3. I loved that game SO much and got every single egg, gem, whatever, including the bonus world. It took a while, but I did it!


speaking of which

I was playing that game a few weeks ago

almost at 100% and one last egg to go (all jems obatined ect...) from a speedway that has a nasty glitch in it
if you didnt win the egg the first time you played that level, you are now screwed, you can never obtain it

I think it was the second speedway, I was pissed...


----------



## PettingZoo (Aug 6, 2009)

Collecting all the pokemon in Pokemon Red, Though I had help from my friend who has Blue Version.


----------



## emupaul (Aug 6, 2009)

198% complete SOTN

Final Fantasy Tactics all heroes and units naturally level 99 in my army . 

200,000 + Points on NES Classic Dr Mario. (you have to start on first stage and then work your way up to level 20 beat level 20,21 and 22. (Wii version is easier IHMO) Skillz on a classic Nes Controller is required the pills feel stiffer. And you cant auto drop and no drop shadow.

Several Level 80+ characters from Diablo II, Hardcore mode only.

Dance Dance Revolution  Full Combo Max300, Legend of Max and Max Paranoia 290 and other Skilled songs like Jam jam reggie, bag, DXY, Stoic, Afronova, Genome Screams, SO DEEP ~ PERFECT SPHERE REMIX,TWILIGHT ZONE,Healing vision (reverse scroll and hidden), Also songs that require spins like Freckles and Spin the disc (On arcade pad) (5 years ago, i couldn't do it today i would die... )


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 6, 2009)

100% on Super Mario World for GBA, no guides or anything like that were used.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 6, 2009)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ya sure? I'm terrible at the Speedway levels and have tried each one multiple times atleast. And I still have absolute and full completion.


----------



## Joe88 (Aug 6, 2009)

the glitch was fixed with the greatest hits release (I have an original copy)

http://www.gamespot.com/ps/action/spyroyea...&pid=914114

http://www.neoseeker.com/resourcelink.html?rlid=147770


----------



## chrisman01 (Aug 6, 2009)

Getting a 23/5 kill/death ratio in a Fallen Empire: Legions match at instantaction.com

It's kinda like a modern Tribes game.

This is a big achievement because I usually _SUCK_ at FPS's, especially online.

Now Legions has been updated, and you practically have to stand right next to somebody to kill them with the sniper.  Gotta relearn close combat, I guess.


BEFORE you say "Oh sniping is cheap, you n00b!",  Back then you had to stand around for 3 seconds to charge your sniper rifle, and the enemy could SEE the laser beam coming from the rifle before you fired, so they could easily dodge then come kill you.


----------



## jaxxster (Aug 6, 2009)

dunno, at the moment i enjoyed hitting 13 under par on tiger woods 10 in gale force winds tonight.


----------



## cupajoe (Aug 6, 2009)

200.6% in Castlevania: SotN, under 3 hours in Super Metroid, beating all of the main 2D Mario titles. It's hard to think of achievements off the top of the noggin, but I'm sure there are many more.


----------



## MissingNo._ (Aug 6, 2009)

Erm... so many... Ah, yes!

I got a 2 par on some course in Hot Shots Golf 3.  I recorded it and everything.

Nothing else LMAO!


----------



## Law (Aug 6, 2009)

chrisman01 said:
			
		

> BEFORE you say "Oh sniping is cheap, you n00b!",  Back then you had to stand around for 3 seconds to charge your sniper rifle, and the enemy could SEE the laser beam coming from the rifle before you fired, so they could easily dodge then come kill you.



Sounds a bit like TF2, unless people are using the Huntsman. Even so, that's a noscope.


----------



## Hop2089 (Aug 6, 2009)

Unlocking Gnasty's Loot in Spyro 1.


----------



## Satangel (Aug 6, 2009)

Dunno actually...
Maybe complete the Champions Road mode on Top Player on PES 2009 Wii.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Aug 6, 2009)

Getting 200% on Donkey Kong 64 WITHOUT any strategy guide nor gameshark.

Also able to beat Hag 1 from Banjo Tooie during the Boss Rush without any of the cheato cheats.


----------



## BORTZ (Aug 6, 2009)

I think my biggest achievement is getting 100% on all the levels of yoshi's island for GBA. IT took about 6 years lol but eventually i got every red coin, star and flower. i love that game man.


----------



## PettingZoo (Aug 6, 2009)

Hop2089 said:
			
		

> Unlocking Gnasty's Loot in Spyro 1.


G-G-G-Gnasty Gn-Gn-Gn-Gnorc.


----------



## Sanderino (Aug 6, 2009)

Beat Ape Escape 1. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 That game was love on first sight to me!


----------



## emupaul (Aug 6, 2009)

I forgot to mention I beat Double Dragon 3 Nes without hacks extra lives any continues in one sitting, and  without bimmy trick...i mean jimmy.


----------



## Chaos Punk (Aug 6, 2009)

I'd say maybe getting 3rd place in a local Smash Bros. Melee tornament with over 100 people. I would have won if it was for that god damn Samus and Young Link, lol.


----------



## InuYasha (Aug 6, 2009)

Killing LPB's on quake when I played years ago.....


----------



## dudenator (Aug 6, 2009)

asdf said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah I got all the stars with mario. But I wasn't willing to do those water stages again. I don't know why but I am soooooooooooooooooooooooo scared of water stages in games. But I'm not scared of real water. Its messed up. But my biggest accomplishment was on super mario world for the snes. It took me forever but I finally unlocked Halloween mode when I was like 10.


----------



## War (Aug 6, 2009)

Can't really think of anything, lol. I guess maybe getting a perfect on every mini-game and remix in Rhythm Heaven.


----------



## personager (Aug 6, 2009)

Completing StarFox 64 11 times in 11 days at the age of 6 or 7.....or was it 8? Well, the point is I was really young. I'm sure I've had bigger achievements than this but this is the only one I can think of right now.


----------



## yuyuyup (Aug 6, 2009)

Overcoming gamers fatigue


----------



## chrisman01 (Aug 6, 2009)

Ah, actually my greatest achievement is probably when I entered my first SSBB tournament and won the match I played in!

Right before I schooled my 3 opponents, somebody in the back said "Aw, Kirby sucks".  Then I won as Kirby.  EPIC.

Then the other people on my team didn't do so well, and we lost 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




still an epic win in my book, tho!


----------



## tj_cool (Aug 6, 2009)

I beat Pong


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 6, 2009)

Collected all the skulls in Halo 3


----------



## juggernaut911 (Aug 6, 2009)

Raised a wabaffet to level 41! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But really, the only one I could think of is getting 8 strikes in a row in Wii Sports Bowling. Still no 300 but cool


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 6, 2009)

Another achievement may have been a pretty sick Pokemon Yellow game I had years ago. I had lvl 100 Pikachu, Mewtwo, and a bunch of others. Then, of course, the save got corrupt and I lost it all. That was a sad night for me.


----------



## Burnedmagix (Aug 6, 2009)

One I could remember is getting 5 stars on every guitar hero DS (on tour) song on the hardest level.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 6, 2009)

Completing GTA vice city stories and LIberty city stories on psp, 100% without using any cheats.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Aug 6, 2009)

Getting 5 stars on every song on Expert on Guitar Hero World Tour. 

Can't think of anything else ATM, if I remember something I'll post it here.


----------



## Maz7006 (Aug 6, 2009)

Call of Duty 4 PC. All single player missions finished at Veteran difficulty (including Mile High Club)

yeah a lot of people have done this, but meh, i've been pirating too much to play a game to its fullest


----------



## GustavoBacci (Aug 7, 2009)

100 + gameplay hours on: Kingdom Hearts, KH Final Mix, KH 2, KH Final Mix + 

* (E/U) and (J) * 

Not so sure if it was those 4 or one less but meh... Got everything that was possible on them. Was fun... Now, to do the same with 358/2 days when it's out in English.


----------



## Costello (Aug 7, 2009)

Hmm... the few I can think of:
- 100% achievements in Oblivion + 100% Shivering isles, since 2006 over 500 hours game play on PC and 360
- Metal Gear Solid 3: I wrote a picture and video guide on how to catch all kerotan frogs, which means I had to take screenshots and record videos of every frog locations in the game, and there are loads
- completing Zelda the wind waker 100% (collecting every single thing, visiting every island on the map, etc.) back in the days
- beating the shit ouf of Shaun's ass a trazillion times at Mario kart DS and New Super Mario Bros (though he also did often give me hard time lol)
- beating Zelda link's awakening when I was like 6 or 7


----------



## jesuschristmonke (Aug 7, 2009)

Beating this godawful game on my original NES (no save states, peeps) back in '87

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BreakThru_%28video_game%29

I tore up every book on my computer desk b/c I was so mad


----------



## warbird (Aug 7, 2009)

Playing through that horrible game thats called "Assassins creed".

Other than that, beating SMB in less than 10 min (far from a world record, but still...)


----------



## juggernaut911 (Aug 7, 2009)

Costello said:
			
		

> Hmm... the few I can think of:
> - 100% achievements in Oblivion + 100% Shivering isles, since 2006 over 500 hours game play on PC and 360
> - Metal Gear Solid 3: I wrote a picture and video guide on how to catch all kerotan frogs, which means I had to take screenshots and record videos of every frog locations in the game, and there are loads
> - completing Zelda the wind waker 100% (collecting every single thing, visiting every island on the map, etc.) back in the days
> ...



What about being Admin!?


----------



## cngamemart (Aug 7, 2009)

like nds games more


----------



## Satangel (Aug 7, 2009)

Costello said:
			
		

> Hmm... the few I can think of:
> *- 100% achievements in Oblivion + 100% Shivering isles, since 2006 over 500 hours game play on PC and 360*
> - Metal Gear Solid 3: I wrote a picture and video guide on how to catch all kerotan frogs, which means I had to take screenshots and record videos of every frog locations in the game, and there are loads
> - completing Zelda the wind waker 100% (collecting every single thing, visiting every island on the map, etc.) back in the days
> ...



Over 500 hours?!
I thought I loved the game!
Bloody hell, 500 hours, that's more then any game I've ever played!


----------



## clivefrog (Aug 7, 2009)

1st place in the "Victorian 1993 Street Fighter 2 Turbo Contest" held in Melbourne, Australia with 2,000 entrants, 1st prize was a SF2 cabinet which I still have.


----------



## MissingNo._ (Aug 8, 2009)

I beat all the Crash and Spyro games (no, not the GBA games yet) with 100%.  When I was 5, 6, or 7.

I beat the fourth episode on Quake on hard.

I beat Rhythm Heaven with all Perfects.
I still can't beat Rhythm Tengoku (damn AKAIO saving...)

I beat both Guitar Hero On Tour and Decades..
Still working on Modern Hits (I keep getting sidetracked by stuff like 'This Ain't A Scene, It's An Arms Race' and 'Ruby' and songs like that.


----------



## Joe88 (Aug 8, 2009)

Satangel said:
			
		

> Costello said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you gotta explore >:3
I have about 280 hours into it and still havnt explored everything, tons of side quests and never finished the main quest or the one for the shivering isles either


----------



## Skyline969 (Aug 8, 2009)

I got to level 99 as a Clavat on Final Fantasy Crystal Chronicles: Ring of Fates multiplayer (solo), and got the best equipment in the game with extra stats. Sadly, nobody around here plays the game but me, and I can't beat the last level on Very Hard mode alone....

EDIT: I also drew a map for Legend of Zelda: The WindWaker. Hand-drew every square on the world map and drew a magnified image of each island on each square, and then put an X for their locations on each square. Haven't uploaded it anywhere, but it's quite useful when you're in a pinch.


----------



## Bloodgod (Aug 8, 2009)

Off the top of my head.

Kid: Doing infinite 1up trick in Super Mario Bros. 1 and needing only 10 lives to beat the game


----------



## Satangel (Aug 8, 2009)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have explored, I've been everywhere in the game and done about 80% of the Side-quests.
I've played for 120 hours btw.


----------



## ddp127 (Aug 9, 2009)

beating Banjo Tooie, or all 242 stars on Super Mario Galaxy


----------



## overslept (Aug 9, 2009)

Beating the Achievement Unlocked flash game. Look it up, it's a crazy fun minigame about a metagame~


----------



## Bloodgod (Aug 10, 2009)

Another from my teen years. 
Completing FFVII. When I say complete, I mean complete. Ultimate weapons all chars, Master Materias (magic, summon, command) beating all "Weapons" etc. I think that was the last game I went hardcore in to RPGs other than Xenogears in the same time frame.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Aug 10, 2009)

I really haven't done anything good, maybe completing 8 FF's? and 12 if spin-offs counted?


----------



## ComplicatioN (Aug 10, 2009)

Finishing Kingdom Hearts Series to Date 100% ? xP BIG FAN i AM


----------



## Private|Par (Aug 10, 2009)

dudenator said:
			
		

> I don't know why but I am soooooooooooooooooooooooo scared of water stages in games. But I'm not scared of real water. Its messed up.



Finally! Someone with the same fear as me! I am shit scared of water levels in games. I think it's because that you can be attacked from all sides or something. As to achievements in games.. I'll get back to you when I get Seriously 2.0 and the Left 4 Dead one.

I'm not so sure about the 500 hours on Oblivion thing. I've seen people with 1000 hours in WoW. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Achievement Unlocked is one of my favourite games ever! I love it.


----------



## naglaro00 (Aug 10, 2009)

Max stats in FF2. All magic lv. 16. All the weapon stats maxed. Max HP, Max MP.


----------



## Joe88 (Aug 11, 2009)

Private|Parts said:
			
		

> and the Left 4 Dead one.


its the same achievement that was stolen from dead rising
the number of zombies is based on the population of the town in dead rising
they slightly changed the last word and added 1 extra person to kill in left 4 dead, lol


----------



## killer7 (Aug 15, 2009)

1st Beating/unlocking everything for MegaMan X Collection & MegaMan Anniversary Collection for gamecube in 3 or 4 days.
2nd FF8 Getting ult weps and maxing out characters.
3rd Beating Resident Evil Code Veronica in 2 hours and 48mins.
4th FF3 ds Getting ult weps and maxing out classes/characters.
5th Kingdom Hearts II Proud Beating, maxing characters/forms, and getting every ult weps in 15 hours.
I know KH2 is easy.

and so much more.

Man I am not that big of a gamer damn


----------

